
Anxiety simulator: Adventures with Anxiety (open source) - rayraegah
https://github.com/ncase/anxiety
======
rayraegah
There's a cuss free mode [0] for kids and educators. The default version [1]
is live.

[0]: [https://ncase.me/anxiety/?c=1](https://ncase.me/anxiety/?c=1)

[1]: [https://ncase.me/anxiety/](https://ncase.me/anxiety/)

